# Aging Copper......Pateena formulas



## skypup (Jan 4, 2011)

Others may know but I found this today. A bunch of formulas for changing the color of copper. I used it on a farm house and want to create a green color.

http://www.sciencecompany.com/patinas/patinaformulas.htm


----------

